# CSI - coding company - any info



## camsvet22 (Sep 1, 2015)

Wondering if anyone has any information about this coding company - good, bad, ugly?  thanks.


----------



## epope (Sep 1, 2015)

*CSI staffing*

They are a temp company. My current position was through them. http://thecsicompanies.com/ if this is the company you are asking about.


----------



## Aknova454 (Sep 2, 2015)

I had applied through them as well. I took the testing and passed and they wanted a bunch of specific personal info before the phone interview, so I was a little hesitant to send them that. So they are legit then?


----------

